# Any night halts/big laybye etc around Cambridge area



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all
As i will be travelling to from Birmingham to Canterbury during the Bank Hole weekend in august i decided to avoid the M1 and go via cambridge and then M11. I will be travelling on the friday night and not starting till about 4pm due to having to work friday.

I am looking for a place to hole up for the night as i probally wont have much idea of what time i will arrive\and so its no good booking a site or CL as i may arrive late.

Does anyone know of anywhere to park up, reasonably quiet an away from the road around Cambridge, St Neots, Ely areas. Just somewhere to put the handbrake on and get a kip is all thats required.

Many thanks
Doc


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Doc

Not sure but there is a big Gypsy site just off the A14 at Ely so at night do not mistake it for a campsite.


stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

So i should be OK on there :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Doc

It will cost you a few quid, but i'd stay at Top End Farm at St Neots... its a lovely site. We use it as a half way stop between home and the deep South.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi doc Cambridge services about 5 miles north on the A14, open all night but I don't know the cost or whether its quiet.

There's plenty of lay-bys but they won't be quiet and most are full of truckers. 

Olley


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

olley said:


> hi doc Cambridge services about 5 miles north on the A14, open all night but I don't know the cost or whether its quiet.
> 
> There's plenty of lay-bys but they won't be quiet and most are full of truckers.
> 
> Olley


Yeah thanks olley thats what i suspected. I may be too late for a camp siteb but well see.
thanks again all

doc


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have look at this web site http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/index.html


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Tesco all nighters if there are any in the area :lol: 

Ian.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't recommend lay-bys on the A14 stretch Huntingdon to Cambridge - A14 is very busy there and it's an accident a day situation. Cambridge Services is a good size so may be the best bet. There is a Tesco at Milton on the outskirts of Cambridge - follow the A14 towards Newmarket rather than the M11 for about 2 exits - Tesco just off the roundabout at the top of the ramp road - can't remember whether 24 hrs but a good probability. There are some small service station on the A14 before you get to Huntingdon.


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

dilly said:


> Tesco all nighters if there are any in the area :lol:
> 
> Ian.


Yes, Bar Hill only just off the A14, signed 'super store'. Big car park but not experienced it personally.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

On the subject of tescos there is a very big all nighter at Whitfield about 4 miles from Dover, lots of m/hs spotted there day & night but keep them happy and stock up with grub and maybe have your breakfast there too.
:lol: 

Ian.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Drcotts theres a fairly long layby *JUST* after st neots on the a428.
I don't know if your coming that way though.

phil


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

moblee said:


> Drcotts theres a fairly long layby *JUST* after st neots on the a428.
> I don't know if your coming that way though.
> 
> phil


thanks moblee. Yes i am fairly flexible as to where i go as it beats driving roung trying to find somewhere.

Thanks to all who replied. In think tesco and other supermarkets have time limits of 2 hrs to avoid gypsy encampments setting up but maybe i will have to resort to that depending on traffic.

Thanks re transport cafe info too.

Best Regards
doc


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just be aware that its not necessarily Tesco that you need to keep happy if you use their car park. Almost always they employ a third party to manage their car parks and there have been posts on MHF warning that they may not be as charitable.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Just be aware that its not necessarily Tesco that you need to keep happy if you use their car park. Almost always they employ a third party to manage their car parks and there have been posts on MHF warning that they may not be as charitable.


Yes duly noted. It had crossed my mind but thanks frank
Phill


----------



## 115229 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi
I was looking for an overnight stop on my way to Scotland a couple of weeks ago and found a place by looking at a web site called www.laybyecafe.com I don't know if it has anything over your way, but it might be worth a look.
Cheers
Oldboy


----------

